# .410 shotgun for deer hunting??



## johnkorn670 (Nov 25, 2007)

I heard a rumor that you could kill a deer with a 410. just as easily as with a 12 gauge


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

You can kill deer, but you'll never duplicate a 12ga slug.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

To 35-40 yards. Thats what my grandfather shot his first deer with.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

You can kill a deer with a .22 rimfire also but why would you?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Each state sets its regulations in regards to legal weapons. Some states allow the use of a .410 bore shotgun with slugs, others only allow 20 ga and up.

I have never shot a deer with one but was around a couple guys who used them and killed deer just as dead as I did with a 12! Like any gun it is limited to the shooters ability and the load for range and effectiveness.

!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's doable, but not as easily as with a 12. I know a few people who hunt with 410's and have really good luck out to 40 yards. In fact a kid that's in my choir shot 2 deer with his 410 this fall, neither went more than 30 yards. Both where about 35-40 yards away when he pulled the trigger.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

here is some Cliff Claivine information for you. If a 410 was to be gauged like the other shotguns out there it would be a 64 gauge.


----------

